# Backup mit dd_rescue oder was besseres



## ralfwolf (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie man mit dd_rescue (am besten inkl. bzip) ein Backup auf einen Backupsrerver durchführen kann?
Oder gibt es eine bessere alternative?

Danke
Ralf


----------

